# Marcin Gortat vents he’s no longer even considered in Phoenix



## Basel

> *A lot has changed in the Suns since last season.*
> MG: Unfortunately, in my case – for worse. I’m certainly not the player I was last season, I need to find my place in the new order. I’m still capable of helping this team, and regularly recording a double double, but when the ball sticks to one person on offence, it’s hard to find a good rhythm….
> 
> *Last season you've scored a lot of points off of Steve Nash pick and rolls. The team doesn't play that way anymore.*
> MG: Unfortunately, my two strongest plays – the pick and roll and post-ups have been taken away from me. It’s not easy, we have a lot of plays that don’t include me. And my chemistry with Goran Dragic hasn’t been quite equal to what I had with Steve. These are things that we need to work on….
> 
> *Coach Alvin Gentry told me that the main post option was Luis Scola. You, on the other hand, are number one on defense.*
> MG: Unfortunately, I don’t think I’m even an option for (coach Alvin) Gentry. He doesn’t even take me into consideration. The situation is critical. We’re playing the same thing we’ve been playing last year, but the truth is we have a completely different set of players. I don’t think it really works. I can’t get frustrated now though, I have to stay positive.


http://gothicginobili.com/?p=5142


----------



## R-Star

Yep. Complain to the media. That will solve all your problems...


----------



## Redeemed

He such a good player but he is just more suited to working on the boards to get his points. Complaining gets you nowhere.


----------



## Dre

This is not Diables year


----------



## beeazy0

Here we go crying to the media


----------



## Diable

Gortat killed Charlotte when we played them. What he is saying is something that we all knew. The team has taken on a bunch of guys who never look to pass. Beasley gets the ball and it's going up, whether anyone else has a better shot or not. I think he passed the ball one time in that game I watched.


----------



## Marcus13

You know it's not a good sign when every answer of yours begins with "Unfortunately,"


----------



## Madstrike

lets be real here, who would want gortat taking shots instead of scola? The fact is we didnt have scola last season and thats why he got more involved on offense.


----------



## Basel

Gentry's response:



> “Nothing’s going to change,” Gentry said in response to the comments. “We try to throw him the ball, and we’ll try to get him the ball as much as we can and … . We’d love to be able to throw him the ball and have him post up and score for us. That hasn’t been one of his strengths, really.”


----------



## Bogg

Eesh.....sounds like Gentry's fed up with him. If they're ready to ship him out, maybe they revisit the Eric Gordon talks and build a trade that nets them Gordon and Lopez for Gortat and some other pieces.


----------



## TouchMint

I really like Gortat. This is really too bad.


----------



## Maravilla

Its pretty common knowledge among Phoenix Media that Gortat is vocal in the locker room when things aren't going his way. This is taking it to the next level lol. Here is the deal, Gortat is a nice player. Very nice on the boards, and a good defensive player. He isn't as good as he thinks he is on offense. He has some nice touch, but the guy was spoon fed (as is the case with most players and Nash).

He certainly isn't good enough to go crying to the media.


----------



## Marcus13

Bogg said:


> Eesh.....sounds like Gentry's fed up with him. If they're ready to ship him out, maybe they revisit the Eric Gordon talks and build a trade that nets them Gordon and Lopez for Gortat and some other pieces.


wtf....if this move was on the table, they should have been pulled that trigger


----------



## Bogg

Well, they'd have to wait until the middle of December, when Lopez can be traded, and they'd have to toss in draft picks to make it worth New Orleans' time. However, if Gordon's going to be sulking the whole time he's with the Hornets, and they're suddenly balking at paying the max to a guy with a bad knee, they may be willing to hit reset on the financial commitment while picking up a competent big man and some picks.


----------



## Dissonance

Diable said:


> Gortat killed Charlotte when we played them. What he is saying is something that we all knew. The team has taken on a bunch of guys who never look to pass. Beasley gets the ball and it's going up, whether anyone else has a better shot or not. I think he passed the ball one time in that game I watched.


He's been passing more or better than I thought he would. Had 9, 7, 5 asst games. 7 asst game was against Bobcats too. 

http://espn.go.com/nba/player/gamelog/_/id/3418/michael-beasley


But he remains what he is.




Gortat just needs to shut the **** up. He probably won't last entire season here anyway - if a team is truly C hungry by deadline, Suns will trade him for right deal.


----------



## l0st1

Looking like Gortat will be traded by the deadline I think. Gortat to OKC would be ideal if we can rip picks and Lamb/PJIII from them.


----------



## l0st1

Diable said:


> Gortat killed Charlotte when we played them. What he is saying is something that we all knew. The team has taken on a bunch of guys who never look to pass. Beasley gets the ball and it's going up, whether anyone else has a better shot or not. I think he passed the ball one time in that game I watched.


Beasley is currently averaging a career high in assists actually. I think it's moreso the offensive system and QUALITY passes that is our problem. Our offense is pretty brutal to watch. Beasley loves to shoot, Dragic wants to contiue to show how good he is, and Shannon Brown thinks he is the love child of Kobe and Jordan. I don't think Brown could hold the ball if he wanted to. It goes up instantly.


----------



## Dissonance

Bogg said:


> Well, they'd have to wait until the middle of December, when Lopez can be traded, and they'd have to toss in draft picks to make it worth New Orleans' time. However, if Gordon's going to be sulking the whole time he's with the Hornets, and they're suddenly balking at paying the max to a guy with a bad knee, they may be willing to hit reset on the financial commitment while picking up a competent big man and some picks.


Gordon couldn't be traded to Suns til next summer. A yr after he signed the offer sheet in RFA rules. 


Suns may not him now anymore.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I have to imagine the Suns could nab something useful in return for Gortat, there's always a market for tall guys who can score, rebound, and block shots.


----------



## Porn Player

I could see him on the T'Wolves.


----------



## Bogg

Dissonance said:


> Gordon couldn't be traded to Suns til next summer. A yr after he signed the offer sheet in RFA rules.
> 
> 
> Suns may not him now anymore.


Ah. I see. Well, then.


----------



## beeazy0

Diable said:


> Gortat killed Charlotte when we played them. What he is saying is something that we all knew. The team has taken on a bunch of guys who never look to pass. Beasley gets the ball and it's going up, whether anyone else has a better shot or not. I think he passed the ball one time in that game I watched.


Beasley has been highly unselfish this year.. his playmaking is above average


----------



## beeazy0

Gortat won't be going anywhere neither. He is a very solid big. I believe our concerns lie in the hands of Jared Dudley making open shots. Beasley stepping it up offensively, attacking the basket more, hitting more shots, no more settling for the long jumper.) I think gentry is at fault too.. this team is decent enough to grab an 8 seed but their gameplan is questionable. On a sidenote, the Shannon brown is in contention for the 6 man of year right now. Morris is getting better. But once again, gentry has got this guy hoisting up shots from downtown .


----------



## Dissonance

If we're gonna be losing a lot of games, like we will - yeah he'll get dealt.


----------



## Maravilla

pft. I wish a deal like that with OKC would happen.

In any case though, I also think we should be able to get good quality in return for Gortat.


----------



## Ben

Porn Player said:


> I could see him on the T'Wolves.


Me too.


----------



## Kidd

^Lol


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Porn Player

I didn't notice the Klu in that picture. ****, I just bust a gut laughing when I finally did.


----------



## TouchMint

Gortat just had a very nice game. I hope he continues to play inspired basketball.


----------



## Marcus13

RUMOR is Boston is prepared to offer the Suns Fab Melo and the invisibile superstar Avery Bradley for Gortat.

http://clnsradio.com/2012/11/23/celtics-to-propose-trade-for-marcin-gortat/


----------



## Hyperion

Well we could always use more draft busts...

I really hope they trade him for an unprotected lotto pick on an actual lottery team.


----------



## beeazy0

Marcus13 said:


> RUMOR is Boston is prepared to offer the Suns Fab Melo and the invisibile superstar Avery Bradley for Gortat.
> 
> http://clnsradio.com/2012/11/23/celtics-to-propose-trade-for-marcin-gortat/


Lol horrible proposal.. ill keep gortat.. I like Shannon Brown over bradley


----------



## Basel

> Suns center Marcin Gortat said he turned down a multiyear contract extension offer in October from the Suns, clarifying what he told a Polish website, przegladsportowy.pl.
> 
> “We just said we’re going to wait,” Gortat said. “I want to finish this contract, and we’ll see where I go from there. It didn’t even bother me or change anything in my attitude or performance. The thing I’m concentrating is coming back to dominating the game and getting back to being a defensive spark.”
> 
> Gortat would not mind negotiating on behalf of his backup center, Jermaine O’Neal. He said he told Suns President of Basketball Operations Lon Babby that he would pay for another year’s salary for O’Neal if they don’t.
> 
> “He’s a tremendous player, an amazing teammate and a true leader,” Gortat said. “Playing with him has been my best experience from this year.”
> 
> Frustrated by his six-point, five-rebound performance Friday against New Orleans, Gortat said he was in “a hole” about it and was determined to get out Sunday. He posted 18 points and seven rebounds but did not play in the game’s final 13:50. O’Neal played that stretch and finished the game with 11 points, three rebounds and two blocks in 22 minutes.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...ortat-no-extension-until-present-deal-up.html


----------



## Maravilla

Jermaine has been awesome this year and I have actually enjoyed watching him play (one of the few on the roster tbh).

Our training staff looks like they have done it again with another vet.


----------



## Marcus13

Phoenix medical staff has worked another miracle on JO who looked absolutely done for Boston


----------



## Maravilla

Seriously.. can we just take a shot on Greg Oden? Just a peek!


----------



## l0st1

When is Gortat going to be traded? At the deadline or before? There is no way he finishes the season in Phoenix, right? He's been playing horribly and his role as diminished because of it(and because of Gentry) and he's unhappy with the team and his mouth is making the team unhappy with him.


Word also has it that Beasley has been a problem in the locker room. Wonder how true that is?


----------



## Hyperion

Probably when Gordon can be traded to the Suns.


----------



## RollWithEm

This thread coupled with the other one I was just posting in really made me think about how good of a pairing Gortat and Jeremy Lin would be. They would elevate each other's game offensively, but defensively... yeesh!


----------



## Hyperion

Gortat is a pseudo starter. He can put up decent numbers where you can't really argue with him playing, but you know that you're not winning with him as your starter or top 3 scorer.


----------



## Jace

What do you want for your Gortat? I got a 2013 lotto-protected Philly 1st, and...uh...Jorts.


----------



## Hyperion

Dude shouldn't get traded. I would make him sit until he realized that he won't get paid if he doesn't hustle.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> Gortat is a pseudo starter. He can put up decent numbers where you can't really argue with him playing, but you know that you're not winning with him as your starter or top 3 scorer.


Diable doesn't think so...


----------



## Bogg

I feel like there's a deal to be made with Portland that packages Beasely/Gortat/Dudley and has Phoenix getting back Batum and filler(maybe Meyers Leonard and an additional contract).


----------



## R-Star

Batum? I doubt that.


----------



## Hyperion

Gortat is going to be thrown away to get Gordon. He'll be in a package deal with the Beez and probably a rookie


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> Batum? I doubt that.


You'd have to fill the trade out some and play with salaries/draft picks, but Portland needs to add some depth because they're too good to bottom out and too shallow to make the playoffs. Maybe a more limited version of the trade built around Wes Matthews that takes Beasley out, but I feel like the two teams could help each other.

EDIT: Hell, Matthews/dead contract for Beasley/Dudley might help Portland a bunch.


----------



## l0st1

RollWithEm said:


> This thread coupled with the other one I was just posting in really made me think about how good of a pairing Gortat and Jeremy Lin would be. They would elevate each other's game offensively, but defensively... yeesh!


Yes please. 


I don't see the Suns going after Gordon after his continued knee issues. And honestly I'm not sold on the fact that they actually wanted him. It felt like a ploy to the fans to show they were "trying". There really was much doubt that NOH was going to match.


----------



## doctordrizzay

You guys want Haslem?


----------



## Dissonance

^:hano:


----------



## AG

Jace said:


> What do you want for your Gortat? I got a 2013 lotto-protected Philly 1st, and...uh...Jorts.


Gortat would be perfect for Miami, but you guys don't have much to offer. Although I guess I would take that pick.


----------



## Hyperion

Yeah, Gortat is a mediocre center. It's too bad that he stinks at PF because he's got the build for one. He'd actually be really good as a PF if he could dribble not off his feet and could hit a 15ft jumper, and drive to the hoop.


----------



## Jace

Why would Portland trade for Beasley? Moving Batum or Matthews in the deal would be especially dumb.



l0st1 said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> I don't see the Suns going after Gordon after his continued knee issues. And honestly I'm not sold on the fact that they actually wanted him. It felt like a ploy to the fans to show they were "trying". There really was much doubt that NOH was going to match.


PHX's training staff would instantly heal him. He'd play the first possible game.


----------

